# NEW IN - Diamond Protech



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

NEW IN - DIAMOND PROTECH - Check it out here -
Diamond ProTech automotive coatings are liquid formulas which fuse with surfaces, including paint, to form a glossy, long-lasting and hard barrier that protects the surface from scratches and UV rays and repels water, dirt, and other contaminants.
Ranked by professionals as the easiest of coatings to apply, our line of products are designed to flash slowly so that you can apply the coating without rushing or stressing like traditional ceramic coating which are best left to professionals only.
At the same time, our coatings offer an exceptionally fast curing time so that once the car is coated, it can be driven out of the garage to free up space for other work.

Diamond ProTech offers breakthrough technology for both consumers and professional automotive detailers:

*Ease of Use* – our products are easier to use than existing technologies, quickly inspiring confidence during the application process.
*Efficient Application Process* – faster curing times allow for quicker turnaround time.
*Heat and UV-resistant*
*Hydrophobic *– amazing water repellency that lasts
*True 9H Hardness*– highest abrasion resistance that technology can offer
*Ecologically Cleaner* – minimal environmental impact
*Tactile Feel – Super Smooth!* Like no other product on the market today.


----------

